# Yet another beardie viv sorry pic heavy



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

hi just got a bearded dragon on fri so thought i would post some pics of the viv with fake background i made for him/her,viv is 5' x 3' x 2'

basic shell assembled
















free polystyrene (local electrical shop)








starting rough cutting poly 








this stuff is messy








cool end








hot end








first coat grout
















more grouting








sand over grout








legs on
















outside varnished ignore the dinosaur :gasp:
















cool end decorated
















hot end


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

and this is the little guy it was built for








































thanks for looking


----------



## mxjay (Feb 17, 2013)

Looking good but thank feck i'm not cleaning up after you.:gasp:


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

mxjay said:


> Looking good but thank feck i'm not cleaning up after you.:gasp:


:lol2: did take a while and every time i went into another room it stuck to my socks so was all over my flat by the time i had finished :gasp:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks great, that beardie will be happy.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks wicked mate. Where did you get the cream/brown dried bush type plant from?


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

fatlad69 said:


> Looks great, that beardie will be happy.


cheers he looks tiny in there at the moment but will soon fill it out


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

tomcannon said:


> Looks wicked mate. Where did you get the cream/brown dried bush type plant from?


thanks if you mean this it didn't come like this i didn't like how it came so i chopped it up to make small bushes myself made all of them (6 bushes) out of 2 of these with some leftover
Lucky Reptile Palm Torch 30-40cm DLF-1 - Surrey Pet Supplies

unless you mean this 1?
Lucky Reptile Desert Bush Bleached 15-20cm DDB-B - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## MarkLavery1991 (Feb 24, 2013)

**

LOOKS AWESOME! 
and your beardie has some beautiful colouration on him/her!
Nice job!


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

cheers im hoping the colour will come through more on each shed, i picked the one with the most red/orange in out of all the ones they had left as they had sold 23 in 5 days apparently :gasp:


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Looking good mate :2thumb:


----------



## MarkLavery1991 (Feb 24, 2013)

me and the missus had the same with ours.
he was in a group of about 13(?) and i instantly had to have him due to his colour, all the rest were just... normal i guess, where as he had a lovely red strip down his sides... now.. 4 months on he has red/orange legs and reddy orange markings all over, but still has the dark stripey back.
i think the rest of the group had been sold within that week.
REALLY want a second now though! LOL


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

Excellent setup, just ordering some of the bleached desert bush:2thumb:


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

paul3col said:


> Excellent setup, just ordering some of the bleached desert bush:2thumb:


Ordered and good prices. 2 plants with p&p 6.70.:2thumb:


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

paul3col said:


> Ordered and good prices. 2 plants with p&p 6.70.:2thumb:


good price mine seems to like his


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

lewkini said:


> Looking good mate :2thumb:


cheers


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

stecal said:


> good price mine seems to like his
> 
> image


Tbh I think I've ordered too much as the postman couldn't get it through the letterbox:lol2:


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

paul3col said:


> Tbh I think I've ordered too much as the postman couldn't get it through the letterbox:lol2:


in that case you had better build another viv so the plant isn't wasted :whistling2:


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

stecal said:


> in that case you had better build another viv so the plant is wasted :whistling2:


Mmm good point:lol2:


----------



## Rammy (Feb 3, 2013)

Great looking viv. You've given me plenty of ideas there!
Those plants are a bargain aren't they. I may have to get a few, but maybe not so many they dont fit through the letterbox :lol2:
Can I ask what sand you used to stick onto the poly? Was it calcisand or just play sand? Did you stick it with glue or just add it to the wet grout?

Dave


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

Rammy said:


> Great looking viv. You've given me plenty of ideas there!
> Those plants are a bargain aren't they. I may have to get a few, but maybe not so many they dont fit through the letterbox :lol2:
> Can I ask what sand you used to stick onto the poly? Was it calcisand or just play sand? Did you stick it with glue or just add it to the wet grout?
> 
> Dave


hi thanks, what i did was do the grout coats first then i brushed on pva and literally threw playsand onto it and brushed off the excess straight away otherwise it came off in lumps i found if brushed later (which i found out after leaving all the excess sand on one of the sides on the first coat), i did a couple of coats of this then patched in any i had missed and then when i was happy it was covered how i wanted i finally gave it 2 coats off matt varnish to seal it all with,i did it this way as i wanted the final colour to be sand coloured hope that helps


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

looks brilliant


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> looks brilliant


thanks it was fun making it


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

some updated photos of spyro (kids choice)

chillin








basking


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

You already know Im stealing a few ideas looks great 

what substrate you using in yours?


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

skilzo said:


> You already know Im stealing a few ideas looks great
> 
> what substrate you using in yours?


thanks steal away,it's playsand but it is pva'd to the base then varnished so it isn't loose and no fear of being ingested


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

mmm I think I might go with some slate and sand if I can figure away to get it into my plans


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

stecal said:


> some updated photos of spyro (kids choice)
> 
> chillin
> image
> ...


Lol I have a spyro too.....wifes choice!

Dave


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

my_shed said:


> Lol I have a spyro too.....wifes choice!
> 
> Dave


i think a lot of playstation gamers have bearded dragons


----------

